# mas verde que una lechuga



## margaretlia

Buenas tardes señores!

A què se refiere exactamente esta frase:
"Estar mas verde que una lechuga"
Es acaso ser inexperto?? 
Come si renderebbe in italiana?

Gracias.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmm yo conocia "estar más fresco que una lechuga" que significa "essere fresco come una rosa"...
Si vede che questa lechuga é piuttosto inflazionata quanto a detti e modi di dire...hehe


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también conocía la expresión que ha puesto IPC...


----------



## sabrinita85

Guardare *qui*. La cosa si fa interessante a partire *dal post #3*.


----------



## jjjones

In Italiano "fresco come una rosa" si dice di qualcuno che ad es., nonostante abbia lavorato per molte ore non mostra segni di cedimento, o di qualcuno che si è risposato con una dormita; il significato è per lo più positivo.
Per indicare noncuranza, scarso rispetto delle regole, quindi in senso per lo più negativo, si usa: "fresco come un quarto di pollo". "Guardalo, dovrebbe lavorare e invece parla tutto il tempo al telefono con la fidanzata, fresco come un quarto di pollo". La stessa espressione si usa per designare qualcuno che dovrebbe essere preoccupato per qualche motivo, ma appare tranquillo: "gli hanno rubato la macchina, ma lui sembra fresco come un quarto di pollo".


----------



## irene.acler

Io non l'ho mai sentita "fresco come un quarto di pollo".


----------



## kolya97

sabrinita85 said:


> Guardare *qui*. La cosa si fa interessante a partire *dal post #3*.


 
Io utilizzo l'espressione in entrambi i sensi, la differenza la fa l'ausiliare:

_ser más fresco que una lechuga = ser descarado_

_estar más fresco que una lechuga = sentirse renovado _(p. ej. tras haber dormido muy bien...)


----------



## jjjones

irene.acler said:


> Io non l'ho mai sentita "fresco come un quarto di pollo".


 

Forse a Trento non si usa , ma è tipica del Commissario Montalbano e io stessa, ma sempre siciliana sonoooo, la uso e la sento.

Aggiungo anche che un'espressione analoga è "fresco e pettinato", per indicare qualcuno che non si scompone mai.


----------



## Cristina.

Non sapere nulla/ non sapere un tubo = estar pez/estar verde


----------



## xeneize

Neppure qua si usa quello del "quarto di pollo"...mai sentito


----------



## brivol

xeneize said:


> Neppure qua si usa quello del "quarto di pollo"...mai sentito


a napoli si direbbe "tiene la capa fresca"... a parte gli scherzi, mai sentita neanche qua quella del quarto di pollo.


----------



## Joan bolets

jjjones said:


> Forse a Trento non si usa , ma è tipica del Commissario Montalbano e io stessa, ma sempre siciliana sonoooo, la uso e la sento.
> 
> Aggiungo anche che un'espressione analoga è "fresco e pettinato", per indicare qualcuno che non si scompone mai.



Bè...io pure sono siciliano...ma i polli da noi non sono freschi neanche quando sono interi !!! 

oppure... sarà che gli unici che da noi 'stanno al fresco' sono i polli!

para los amiguitos españoles...'stare al fresco' quiere decir estar detenido y 'un pollo' es alguien poco listo...vaya...alguien que no es mafioso!


----------



## sabrinita85

Neanche nel Lazio si dice questa cosa del quarto di pollo.
Però mi piace molto questa espressione! E poi se la dice il Commissario Montalbano...


----------



## Schenker

"Verde como una lechuga" no es un dicho "especial", se utiliza para decir que algo es verde, tan simple como eso. Es como decir "rojo como un tomate", o "claro como el agua", etc.


----------

